# Kate & Jim / Jim & Kate - by Lardibutts (~BBW/BHM, Eating, Imagery, ~MWG)



## Lardibutts (Aug 6, 2009)

_~BBW/BHM, Eating, Imagery, ~MWG_ - Twist together a migrated but incomplete pair of incomplete tales awaiting adoption from the Discard Forum (here and here) and the outcome is an arousing fantasy involving awesome weight gain.

*KATE & JIM / JIM & KATE
expanded and corrolated by Lardibutts
(based on two stories rom the Discard Forum)*

*(Initial “Author's Note” to the original KATE & JIM:* _This is a fantasy of mine based on the love of a couple in hopes of introducing my boyfriend to the world of gaining.) _​
*Part One* 

Katherine giggled as Jim poked his index finger into her soft little belly. She blushed a little embarrassed by the way her newly formed tummy spilled over her pants. Jim smiled as he pinched the small roll of fat that was hanging over the waistband of her jeans. 

"Looks like someone's putting on a little weight." 

Katherine blushed even more. Jim pulled her a little closer in bed and started to gently massage her plump tummy. She closed her eyes and let out a tiny sigh. His gentle touch on her soft, womanly tummy felt so comforting. Katherine looked at him with her big blue eyes. 

"Does it bother you?" she asked. 

"Well, actually, Kath..." he started, his hand moving to her side, which had formed a small love handle, just perfect for him to massage. "I have a little confession to make." 

She turned toward him, her new pot belly gently pressing against his own muscular stomach. 

"I've always preferred girls who have a little more to them. I liked a girl who enjoys food, and isn't afraid to eat. Sometimes, when we're in bed, and I'm holding you close I can't help but imagine what it would feel like to hold a even softer, smoother Kate in my arms." 

He moved his hand back to the front of her belly and began to massage and caress it's new chubbier form. He loved the way his hand sank at least an inch or more into the soft golden flesh of her tummy. It was so nice, and it felt so feminine. 

"I've been waiting for this..." he said, gently patting her tummy, "for a long time." 

"Why didn't you tell me before?" she asked, rolling over to her side. 

"I didn't know what you'd think," he replied. "You know, it's not every day your husband tells you he wants you to be chubby." 

She sat up, straining a little. As she did, her tummy formed three small rolls. Jim's grin widened at the sight of the fat rolls on her belly. Pleased, he reached over and gently pinched one. Katherine smiled too. 

"So, exactly how much have you gained, sweetheart?" Jim asked. 

"Almost 10 pounds in 2 months," Katherine replied, with a playful pout. "Must all be due to your excellent cooking." 

It was true. In the three months that Jim and Katherine had been married, Jim had begun to cook excellent meals for the two of them to share. Although the fattening meals and calorie-laden desserts hadn't really altered Jim's trim dark physique, they had taken their toll on Katherine's formerly slender figure. 

"Well," Jim reassured her, "All ten of them look delicious on you." 

He leaned over and planted a sweet little kiss on her soft tummy. "So you’re about to break the 150lb barrier”.

“Put like that, does it worry you?”

“Does it feel like I am? Jim replied pushing his erection into the spread of her hip, “You know how I love tall women - and if you got to 200lb plus, you’d really have me grovelling at your feet. I’d be pleading to be walked over… ooof!”

She pulled at his over eager pecker, snorting in derision; but a long pensive silence ensued.

"You know Jim," she started. "I have a little confession to make too." 

"What's that, darling?" Jim asked. 

"I've thought about what you'd look like with a little more weight on you, too. I think it'd be really great if you gained another twenty pounds or so. Just enough to lose that silly six pack and get a real tummy. A little something for me to hold on to." She grinned at him. 

"Really?" Jim smiled. He’d been realising that getting a bit paunchy would an inevitable consequence of their jointly discovering the pleasures of cooking. But he had been apprehensive about Katherine's feelings. "I'd always thought you wanted me to stay slim." 

Katherine looked up into Jim's trusting brown eyes. 

"It's your decision, darling..." she started. "But I think it'd be a lot of fun if we gained weight together. You know, kind of fatten each other up." 

Just the thought of it made her smile. 

Jim pulled her close. "Watch each other's tummies become chubbier, growing softer in each other's embraces. Sounds like heaven." 

"When should we start?" Katherine enquired. 

"As soon as possible darling," Jim answered. " 

Although...," he started with a smile, looking down at her belly, "looks like you've gotten a little head start." 

"Haha, very funny...." Katherine replied... "but we'll see who's laughing when your pants can't contain your pot belly anymore!" 

She giggled, and reached over and tickled his tummy. 

He smiled at her, and with that, he draped his arm around his wife's supple side, and laid his hand on her pudgy little tummy. He closed his eyes, and the two of them fell fast asleep in each others arms, dreaming of the fun-filled stuffing sessions that were to come. 

Their dreams were complementary. Like an expanding ying and yang circle; male and female forms, each were swelling bigger and bigger against the other, but always congruent, nesting together as a perfect pair (pear?) of spoon forms. 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO​
_*Kate's fantasy*_

For her part Kate could not be sure to what extent her imaginings and fantasies were truly just a dream and how much they were a blueprint, a vision and plan to be carried out. They had certainly started off as a dream but she found she was able to prolong it all as a lust driven picture in her mind. Moreover it was a vision that she enjoyed returning to night after night - suspended between waking and sleeping. 

It might begin with her coming home tired and hungry from her stressing day’ as a partner in the family IP and media law firm. 

Opening the door (to an eighteenth floor 1930s art deco apartment on New York’s east side inherited from dear old dad) she’d find the place filled with irresistible aromas. She realised she was surrounded by an enormous spread of food; Jim had spent all day cooking up everything he knew she liked. 

She’d call across to the kitchen in all innocence, “Hi babes I’m home! Wow? So who’s coming around for supper? 

Jim would appear dark and glowering, tossing away his apron. He’d leap at her dominating her completely, sweeping her up off her feet. Carrying her through into the bedroom, he’d growl threateningly that she’d been asking for it. 

Laughing manically as he tore away at her professional legal eagle’s power dressing pant suit and blouse, he’d lash her naked form to the bed. Now, his teeth gleaming in his dark stubble, he’d compel her to eat all the feast. 

Leering wickedly at her helpless form, he’d assure her that he was about to begin force-feeding her with her favourite food. He would stuff her up once and for all. She was destined to end up big beyond belief. 

Even asleep, Kate found this intensely arousing. For she too had the same desire &#8211; she at times daydreamed about becoming the biggest woman in the world. 

Things would start well: in the grip of Jim’s masterful arms, Kate would chew steadily, full of determination to pace herself. Inevitably, some time later, she’d feel her stomach begin to tighten and complain. But when it was threatening to split apart at any time, she’d protest that she could not eat any more. Flashing his evil toothy grin, Jim, would ignore her, letting her rest for only as long as it took to fetch still more of the food.

When Kate shouted that her stomach was too full, Jim continued all the same. She had an exciting variant where he unbuttoned his 501s to release a long snaking tube. He would push it down Kate's throat to force feed her fresh cream and butter melted to make her mature as quickly as possible. Kate had so much pleasure imagining how vast she was going to become; knowing Jim was determined to deliver her to immobility.

Kate could get fat very quickly because the tube in Jim’s pants quickly became a machine that filled her up with high-fat liquids day and night without stop. Even though she might writhe in pain, it continued. When Kate got to 600 lbs she begged Jim to strengthen the bed to support her. 

Once Kate’s weight passed 750 lbs she could scarcely walk any more; she was fast becoming immobile. She’d keep silent, eager to savour the point where she met her destiny. At the same time, she wondered if she'd ever stop growing once she had achieved her ambition and was immovable. 

Kate yearned to admire herself in the mirror but she’d grown so obese that none were nearly big enough. Jim might show her a photo to prove how big and beautiful she was becoming. Open-mouthed Kate would stare in disbelief at the pale heap of fat then smile in triumph. 

Beyond 1200 lbs; she could hardly move her arms. Along with her legs they had become almost indistinguishable. She had morphed into a ball of blubber, its features all melting together. Jim was always in search of new things to make her eat and grow. 

Kate knew that by swallowing more and more every day, the more he liked it. Oddly, as she continued to expand now, there was no corresponding increase in poundage. When she ought to have been advancing up through the second thousand pounds to achieve a full ton of fat it was as if she had broken free in space and time, as free floating as a weightless balloon. 

Now Kate, totally dependent on Jim for all her needs, was utterly adoring of him. Jim was happy; she was happy. The fatter she swelled, the more beautiful she was to Jim. 

She loved drifting immobile, served by Jim continuously. Kate’s stomach blew up so big that Jim, caressing his plump member ready to burst, could climb aboard and enjoy it as she swallowed enormous quantities from him constantly night and day. Jim continued with this game - promising to go on filling her until no one, least of all Kate, could comprehend her enormity. 

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO​
_*Jim's fantasy: the corollary of Kate's*. _

As the stay-at-home husband Jim was the meek passive one; Kath the outgoing dominant Amazon. They’d met on a job where Jim a freelance designer working from home had been working on a set for the tour of a come-back rock band. Whether it was Jim’s dark Italianate looks or his creativity, Kate had been totally captivated. 

Late afternoon, poring over his computer on another commission, Jim suddenly realzsed the light outside was fading. He sprung up from the computer to dart into the kitchen quite forgetting he was still in the vest and the boxer underpants he’d had on all day since falling out of bed mid-morning, long after Kate had gone. Frantically he started chopping onions and garlic, tossing them into hot olive oil. 

He prepared food in a frenetic frenzy of energy, aware that Katherine was due back in less than an hour, knowing that she’d be demanding to be fed. 

Actually he really loved it when she was angry &#8211; and hungry. Her eyes would flash menacingly like an angry tigress. He’d have to scurry hither and thither placating her, laying out snacks: chips, dips - anything to appease her until he’d got the first of the evening’s set piece dishes ready. Katherine the Great he called her. 

But he liked it too when she sometimes came to lend a hand in the kitchen. Back in the summer when her figure was already showing the voluptuous effects of his cooking, Kath would strip down to the minimum. Always Jim was aware of her oozing sensuality. And she was equally aware of her affect on him. When she worked in the kitchen with him she would squash up against him, barge past, or best of all wriggle past slowly fondling his backside. 

As she worked, she was not afraid of sampling the wares and Jim had long been aware of her latent sweet tooth. So Jim always made sure the most tempting ingredients were laid out on the worktop ready. 

He especially liked it when she might perhaps linger longer, with her hands around his genitalia, murmuring suggestively: 

“Ah my little pigeon you are getting so nice and plump. I think I’ll keep you prisoner in your kitchen. I am going to make you so fat I could eat you. 

With that she’d compel him to eat all the food he’d made for the two of them by himself, followed by all the ice cream he had stashed away in the frig. On those nights she’d call up the pizza delivery shop to round him off and for a little bite herself. 

Tonight he heard the door followed by her joyful “Hi Babes”. 

Then immediately “Wow! That is such a brilliant smell! 

He poked his head around the door. Now in late October Kath was still a spectacular bronzed Amazon. She stood tall and beautiful in her lawyer’s suit &#8211; it was the suave beige one where it was never quite clear where her straight blond hair ended on her shoulders. 

She sashayed across for a kiss and to park a lemon cheese cake on the kitchen worktop. In her 4 inch heels Katherine the Great towered way over Jim in his vulnerable barefeet. As she broke off to go and change she stopped, and laughing she turned to tweak at his pecker, standing right up out of his shorts at 45° to vertical. 

"Don’t you dare go poking that thing into my cheesecake until I get back Little Man!" 

Jim heard the shower going and had to resist scuttling across and jumping in for some highjinks; he had Kate’s serious supper to make. Kate re-appeared, her long hair hanging damp. She was writhing about trying to compress her newly voluptuous golden body into her clingy one piece soft black leather suit. 

_Oof! Did she look hot or not?_ Jim thought. As she advanced towards him the zip slowly slid down towards her navel propelled by the protesting thrust from her expanding breasts. 

“Hun, this really is not going to last much longer thanks to your cooking”, she pouted seductively. 

He anticipated being wrapped gloriously around once more. Instead she stopped and gasped. 

In his haste to get into the kitchen he’d left Photoshop behind open on the computer screen in the living room, staring out into empty space. He’d been midway through working up a concept for a new product launch, but as he so often did, he’d also been indulging in a spot of daydream fantasising. He was half ashamed of how hard he could make himself while fiddling with images about how he might look with 400 lbs of blubber belly rings superimposed on his wiry dark physique. Trouble was he’d left this screen showing. 

Kate exclaimed. Wow! Jim! That’s you? …Yeah! ….It really is you! Jim, YOU LOOK SO AWESOME! 

Jim wished the ground would open. For the want of a single mouse click he could have been safely hidden away behind the complex lighting show animation he’d been creating. 

“Jim I just love it. You look so so wonderful, You must weigh more than 500lbs with that great belly!” she hugged him tight. 

“We’ve got to do it” she declared, “I’d so adore pushing up against all that gravitas! 

The rest of that night poor Jim never stood a chance as his protesting little pot got rammed tighter and tighter stuffed with the food he’d intended for the two of them, in particular his Amazon. 

Kate had jumped him in her black leather suit and frogmarched him, arms twisted painfully around his back, over to the sofa. Watched over approvingly by his 500 lb or so morph on the Photoshop screen, Kate began brutally stuffing down him all of his almost completed dishes, his cream sauces, the pans of al dente pasta, followed by his tarts and his cake mixes. After two hours of Amazon abuse, Jim now semiconscious, could just about recognise with relief the usual ice cream finale to a thorough stuffing. With Katherine the Great towering over him, he tried manfully to cope with the great gobs of ice cream being slapped down him. 

Unhappily for him, in his stupor, Jim had totally forgotten the 10 inch lemon cheesecake topped with strawberries and whipped cream Amazon Kath had brought home. He stalled completely in tackling this and it needed threats and cajoling, several belly massages and a prolonged Amazon’s deep throat job to get it all into him. 

He lay blown out and done for, his distended belly hard and shiny, rearing up above him. Lit by the eerie glow from the screen morph of his end state, it was like a great silver-plate caterer’s oval dome cover was concealing a choice offering. What might it be? Katherine decided it had to be a lovely big serving dish of pork Belly. 

Later that night Kate called up two pizza delivery shops to keep them both going into the early hours as she continued intermittently ramming and packing the dome growing before her. She was pleased to note that, disregarding the difference in scale, the belly in her care for improvement was vastly bigger now than the one on the screen. 

-----------------​
It wasn’t until noon the following daythat Jim resurfaced, many hours after Kate had left for work. He felt nauseous and his head ached. He groped his way unsteadily towards the kitchen in search of anything cold: something to drink from the frig, some ice cream even the flat blade of a knife held against his forehead would help. 

Suddenly, like his guardian angel Kate appeared back, hugging a large bag of groceries.

“Have some OJ Jimbo, you look like you need it. 

Jim took the carton and swigged straight from it.

Then his befuddled brain kicked in: so why was Kate back here at midday? Surely she couldn’t still be totally obsessed with tormenting his aching belly? 

Oh yes she was!

There were other packages besides the groceries. 

Kate unpacked what Jim took to be a wet suit and pulled it over Jim’s still woozy head. Brutally she yanked it down over his pudgy body and distended pot. He found it to be no more than a clingy black rubber vest enclosing his torso. She zipped him in up the back, fastening it too under the crotch. 

But the really scary bit was a gaping opening at the front. Kate, by pulling strenuously at the rubber began squeezing Jim’s poor tortured pot belly through until it was all outside, bulging unconstrained. 

Despite his dread, all the manipulation had induced Jim to harden; Kate with a little shriek of feigned offence worked him up further until he’d a raging hard-on, painfully distorted against the opposing force of unyielding belly. 

Chortling about being a prick-tease Kate now propelled Jim over to the mirror to savour the sight. Mercifully this movement enabled his painfully crushed scrotum to escape from the rubber crotch strap and hang free. 

She chained him to the lock on Kate’s dad’s heavy old ottoman close by, allowing him just enough chain to lie along the mattress on top. She moved the big coffee table over within reach, piling it up with all the groceries she’d bought. 

“Now eat!” Kate commanded. “I want this table cleared by the time I come back at six.” 

Jim groaned but she was insistent. Standing over him, she stuffed salami slices in his mouth. The hot peppery Neapolitan salami, one of his favourites, did seem to sharpen him up. By the time she’d pushed the whole pack into him he was beginning to recuperate. 

Judging the salty salami now left him thirsty she opened a large Coke. Gratefully he swigged down over half of it. With this he began warming to the idea of eating; Kate was pleased to see him looking the table over choosing what to tackle next. Watching him engage with a fluffy Victoria cream sponge topped with fresh raspberries, she kissed his forehead in encouragement and left.

Over the ensuing weeks Jim remained chained up; he’d no choice but to carry on stuffing himself obediently. The days sped past in a blur marked only by Kate’s return at intervals. She needed to work oil into Jim’s rapidly swelling belly to relieve the painful build up of surface tension and of course he wanted more food placed within reach. 

The effects were spectacular. It was as if, outside the constraints of the black rubber vest a great balloon was blowing up before Jim. From time to time Kate had to loosen straps at the back of the rubber garment to enlarge the belly aperture. 

-----------------​
But as Jim’s rate of consumption and capacity rose, his requirements were becoming increasingly burdensome so Kate was oblged to hire a nurse to attend to Jim through the day. Fortunately Ada, a jovial roly poly Nigerian immigrant, empathised immediately with Kate’s project and Jim’s needs. 

Because Jim had always been hairy, to make oiling of his stretch marked skin more soothing, Ada persuaded Jim she should very gently shave the tender surfaces of his tight balloon belly clean and smooth. But what Jim hadn’t reckoned with was Ada wielding an old wickedly sharp cut throat razor on him. 

Noting how manfully Jim rose to deal with his vulnerability, Ada knew immediately how to up her game. 

Being fed yet another in a succession of giant platters of mashed yam, Jim baulked. It was only to make him big and strong she cooed, but Jim wouldn’t budge 

Brandishing a whip, Ada cracked it sharply skilfully landing a light but significant flick across the 4 foot high front face of his monstrous belly. Thereafter Jim never failed to respond whenever she had her whip handy.

Next she started bargaining with him: “A spoonful for you…. and a spoonful for me”. 

Jim enjoyed this ruse, especially once he began appreciating how Ada too was expanding rapidly.

Seeing Jim eyeing her overflowing bosom, Ada realised what he was thinking. 

“Ooh you naughty boy”, she murmured. “You’re really looking for a nursemaid aren’t you?”

She reappeared with a baby’s bottle of a thick creamy concoction she’d blended in the kitchen and took him in his arms….. 

Naturally with all this Jim ended up far bigger than in his routine fantasies.


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 13, 2009)

*Part Two *

Ever since they had first slept together Jim and Kath had enjoyed recounting their dreams to one another. Often it would be immediately upon waking, sometimes in the shower  or maybe during the course of the day because something had triggered a recollection as in .. Ooh wow; how weird! Thats just broken my dream! 

Naturally since making their weight gain pact, each delighted in regaling the other about their parallel fantasies - in particular how each would suffer as the abused recipient of ludicrous amounts of forced weight gain at the cruel hand of the other. They revelled in confronting and scolding one another about their brutally domineering dream behaviour. 

Best of all they loved to while away Saturdays and Sundays lying in bed intertwined recreating in detail all the privations each had been subject to during the course of the week. 

Really? Did I really say that? Oh Jim! That is so awesome! 

So how actually did I do it? Go on show me! 

Tell you what. you be me and Ill be you. You need to tie me up and come on all stern. Thats right! Oh Jim darling - that is exactly right!  

Oof! you are so dominating! 

Yeah but you were even worse you sat on my head! 

I dont believe it! 

You did. just like this. 

Oooooh aaaargghhh! 

[heavy breathing] long silence 

In a quiet murmur darlingI never wanted that to stop! Next time promise that I can actually be there with you while you enjoy your fantasy. 

[50 minutes sleep] 

Im so hungry Jim. What have you got? 

Um. I think theres a dish of cold penne pasta left from the other night.  

Thatll do fine. Tell you what.. you do what you did in my dream. Make me suck it off your dick. 

Katherine that is so totally GROSS! 

Maybe - but you seemed to enjoy forcing me to do so last night. 

I cant do it for real! 

You WILL! NOW! 

Jim meekly went off to fetch the pasta. They ended up with most of it on the bed or stuck in the crevices between their bodies squashing up together. That meant that sometime around two in the afternoon theyre compelled to get out of bed at last, strip off the sheets, then go clean themselves up in the shower. 

Jim adored Kaths golden flesh. Noting some little expansion such as an additional tier of lovehandles around her waist he would gently ease soap around them while sucking at the warm rivulets flowing over her plumping up breasts. 

Kate might giggle and, after pushing Jims erection up into his emergent soft projecting underbelly, she might exclaim Ooooh! Whose getting so beautifully poochy poochy? 

So lets weigh ourselves theyd cry in unison.

Those weekend weigh-ins they remembered as milestones marking the growth of their partnership. 

From her start point just below 150lbs Kate, in the course of one short month, had passed the 160 mark and was advancing towards the 170 line. Usually Jim was some 10 to 15lbs behind, depending on what angle you looked at the pointer from. Since they were both 5 8 Kate clearly had the headstart. 

After their weigh-in theyd go out mid afternoon Saturday or Sunday (often as not both days) for an enormous curry in one of the many Indian restaurants around them then stroll back in the dusk via Central Park competing to spot the most outrageously overweight joggers.

But staying at home all day, snacking heavily while working on the computer, Jim was closing the gap. Once this became apparent week on week at their weigh-ins Kath was ecstatic the night before the weigh-in she would stash a little celebratory feast of all the fatty snacks she knew Jim loved just inside the bathroom door. 

-----------​
For Thanksgiving they drove to upstate NY where the Tartasaris were more a clan than a family. Jim (christened Giomar) was one of the few who had escaped the familys restaurant, delicatessen and ice cream business, but twin sister Gionata had stayed and it showed. 

Round soft and deliciously pink she looked like an ice cream sundae. How she delighted in teasing him and prodding his midriff when she saw how Jim much had softened in his attitude to bodies, six packs and keep fit machines. She and the others in the family made a special point of ensuring Jim and Kate did not go wanting in any way during the feasting. 

In the weigh-in immediately following Thanksgiving Jim had drawn abreast. Both were more or less 187lb.  and boy did it show in the mirror!

Katherine watching the action in the glass over his shoulder, set both Jims pudgy breasts ajiggle while joyfully puddling his bulging pot. 

Throwing her arms around him she declared Aw Jim! Youre such an adorable great hunk now! I cant wait till I make my hairy big Jim bigger.

"Bigger?"

"Much much bigger! At least this wide! still standing behind him, she held her hands out to make her arms a 45 arrow shape.

"But thatll make me 400lb or more!"

"I reckon more than that - more like 500 lb. Youll be my great round hairy bouncy ball."

She bounced his gut again for extra effect.

Jim thought about his morphed alter ego collection . "Um."

But Kate had moved on Do you think my tits are sagging, she asked, pawing at herself?

"Course not. Neither is your beautiful bulgy tummy and big big bubble butt.
Tell you what, Ill swop tits with you, then youll complain about being flat chested".

This seemed to reassure Kate.

Naturally the Christmas period resulted in another steep increase. Because it was their first spent together they were absurdly sentimental about Christmas in New York: the decorations, the schmaltz, even the Santas. They over-indulged in the endless round of office parties and went the rounds of their fave restaurants filling out on their special Christmas menus. 

Jim enjoyed putting together an enormous Christmas day blow out that laid them out in a stupor for a good part of the following day. But they forced themselves to re-surface because they were due to fly down to the Caribbean that evening. Kates Cayman Islands business associate had invited them to chill out aboard his luxury yacht through the New Year period.

They joined a motley party of off-shore millionaire free-loaders. It was difficult to decide nationalities though most made Kate and Jim look undernourished and impoverished.

Dont ask too many questions, Kate warned Jim,  just remember Big Boy this keeps us in groceries."

So Jim just sat male bonding with sport mad fatsos watching TV, eating and drinking to excess. It was blindingly obvious that Jim, totally ignorant about all sports, could outrun the lot of them  at least in the first few days after they kicked-off. 

Back home on the east side on a prematurely dark January afternoon they stood on the scales to discover theyd blasted past the 200 mark; Jim at 211 was in the lead by 4lb. He stood proud, his belly arcing out before him  no doubt his sporty few days had done the trick. 

But Kate cried at the discovery. 

-----------​
Jim had to console Kate by assuring her that she had never looked more stunning. This was no more than the truth. In the January gloaming Kates now boldly convex curves positively radiated ebullient good health. Jim saw before him a glorious BBW glowing with an expensive winter tan.

Its all right for you staying at home, she wailed, Ive just become an enormous fat slob. Ive absolutely nothing to wear for work tomorrow. And Ive got a really serious lunch with new musicbiz clients.

Who are they? 

Elderly remnants of an 80s/90s Heavy Metal group. They want us to handle their portfolio of oldies for TV commercials and stuff  all the usual.

Called? Jim was interested now.

The Gutbusters, ever hear of them? 

Course I have: the lead was larger than Meat Loaf! 

Yeah, and he overdid it; hes dead Jim. He exploded!

He exploded alright  he flew his Pitts stunt plane into a canyon wall. So what on earth are you worrying about  SYLPH !

He mopped her up, kissing her tears away; then Jim took control initiating an intimate dress rehearsal testing out what Kate could wear on the morrow. With Jim continuing to be forceful, they pulled out a linen trouser suit that had flapped around loose on Kate six months ago back in the summer. They tried it on her; it was summery and spring-like too in colour: a brilliant peacock blue.

Kate checked how her 207lb self was pressurising the lurid jacket and pants out to the limits. Twirling, scrutinising herself in the mirror, it was impossible to close the jacket, it had to hang open like a pair of garage doors letting her bust and belly through to stand on the drive outside. 

As she trimmed and tucked herself in the mirror, she found it was better to hang her belly out over the pants and as for her butt..

OMG Ive hindquarters as big as a horse she squealed addressing Jims reflection. 

Then she noted what effect she was having on the real Jim. Oh Jim darling, it really does that for you?

Jim was overcome with lust. Kate looked so totally hot. Katherine the Great stood before him. It was like theyd slipped the suit on loose, then using an air hose had over-inflated her into it. Nothing about her sagged.

He managed to gasp: babes, you look amazing! 

But double quick he had to revert to masterful mode. 

You see cyan is one of the three colours of light, he said. Thats why it makes you look smaller he lied.

He passed her the only top that would fit, the soft black mohair one with a dramatic cleavage bought for the Caribbean nights. He found her last summers emerald green shoes with 3 heels, and hunted out some hunky costume jewellery in emerald and turquoise. 

He watched Kate sauntering around pensively before the mirror. She began playing with the heavy necklace; she was coming around to the idea. Katherine the Great was ready to be launched,

He fetched champagne for the traditional ceremony; they smashed it between them going back to bed.

More cajoling was needed next morning to wrap the turquoise spring chicken up deep in the folds of her long black winter coat before she left for the office. She said she would check her email and in-tray still in her trench coat before going off to the restaurant.

Jim spent the day not only on his morph but concocting ever more daring outfits for the growing USSBW Katherine the Great. It certainly did sound like a stately ship. But he was still anxious about her maiden voyage.

Katherine burst back in on him just before 4 in the afternoon. She was ecstatic and very flushed. It had gone brilliantly. Not only had she landed their stuff but there were a whole lot more bands from the old music stable that they wanted her to fix it for too.

Who went with you? 

Nobody, I went all by myself. Actually Jim the rooms spinning. We had a bit too much to drink and they all ended up competing to feed me.

I need you to help me into bed. Look! Can you see  the bastards burst my spring chicken pants off me. 

The day following she spent shopping for new sensible clothing for the office, but Jim managed to get her into some hot gear way out on the edge for working lunches and professional entertaining. 

-----------​
They spent the dark dour weeks of winter keeping cosy and warm together. Kate, continuing to do well, remained relaxed about her size. Life was good. 

Spring came around in no time at all and it was time to try on the swimwear. 

They were going out to her older brother Eds place on Long Island. 
Supposedly just an informal Sunday lunch, nonetheless Ed had invited along a party of German clients with itll be a bit of a break from that sterile Manhattan hotel for you. 

He hoped he could really nail the deal at a family lunch.

It was a beautiful day in early May and after an extended lunch the party re-convened around the heated pool in the courtyard. Kate and Jim made an appearance in their swimwear to spend the afternoon cavorting around in the sunshine. 

Kates pale bulbous fat was spilling out of her little pink polka dot bikini. 

Brother Ed was decidedly not amused. He made it very clear; over the winter, Kate, once his sweet biddable little sister, had turned into what he regtded as a grotesque white whale. 

A pair of enormous spherical breasts had all but broken free of the bikini top, big quivering gobbets of breast flesh drooped over the top, more was escaping from the bottom onto her jutting belly. Ed saw how the delicate silver chain, once his mothers, traced sinuously over her soft rolling contours before plunging out of view down a deep ravine of cleavage.

I blame that Iti she married, he told his wife, they do that to their women - its all the pasta,

Their scrutiny of Kate continued while she wobbled past. A huge fat bubble butt, sticking out impossibly far bounced by them at eye level. The backs of her thighs were soft and sagging slightly; waves were shimmering across the fat flesh as she jounced along. 

Eds wife Lena saw her opportunity. An air headed socialite, shed always been overawed by Kate, her clever sister-inlaw:

You know hun, Im sorry to say it but shes not at all good for the firm. Just look at her! Shes giving out all the wrong messages. Shes got to be 200lbs. 

Eds wife was wrong on two counts: 

a) only a few hours earlier, preparing for their lunchdate, Kate had registered 243 lbs on the scales. 

b) the Germans were zeroing in on Kate like moths to a flame. Having seen her make an entrance in her bikini, theyd scuttled off like excited school boys to squeeze themselves into the spare swimming kit in the shower room​
When two of the German guys stood exaggeratedly aside to make room for her she made a point of bunting her well upholstered rear end into him before making a playful grab at the other. Threatening to swing him into the pool, she missed her footing and slipped squealing into the pool, slap onto the head of the third German. 

Jim watched his outgoing magnificent wifes antics adoringly but had to be careful not to get too caught up in the frolics. He was painfully aware how his speedo was nipping him, barely accommodating his baggage. He felt like Humpty Dumpty precariously balanced in a too small eggcup.

Later that night the clients tucked up safely back in their sterile hotel went off to sleep happily recalling their pleasurably romps with a carefree wet BBW.

-----------​
And so Katherine the Great sailed on through the upper half of the 200s. 

But the gap between her and Jim had been widening. While she was between 260 and 70 Jim was already a 300lb plus BHM with a balloon for a belly. In this he differed from his famous morphs  hed not developed Michelin mans inner tube rings. 

Kate was proud of the man hed become  the man she had created. 

Towards the end of the summer Jims huge taut ballooning belly was tanned a magnificent deep mahogany. With his feet wide apart for balance and his dark mane of hair, Jims mighty presence stood out among lesser males. 

Nevertheless as her own gain was on the point of passing the big 300, trouble lay in store for poor Katherine. 

As might have been expected, it was triggered by brother Eds concern about Kates weight - egged on of course by his wife. Ed was Senior Partner, President of the whole empire theyd inherited from their dad. Summoned to the conference room at the 5th Avenue corporate H.Q., Kate, sensing trouble, made a point of sweeping in imperiously in role as Katherine the Great. 

What Ed had planned to be a civilised early morning breakfast conference degenerated into a heated confrontation between Kate and Ed (along with his PA).

Ed was forced to concede that the IP division under Kates leadership was a high earner, and that much of this was to do with her energy and flair.

But, and it was a big but - to be precise her big butt - he now felt was jeopardising the overall reputation of the law firm. Trouble was she had too big a profile; the partners running the other divisions were overshadowed by her eminence. Moreover her division not being located in the corporate HQ but housed down in a brownstone SoHo square in a relaxed multicultural district, was the envy of all the young lawyers who wanted to transfer down there.

Katherine flounced out of the building into her limo and stormed back home to Jim. She was she announced, severing ties with the family firm. Taking her clients with her as well as her best people she was starting Lawful Gain a brand new outfit.

So, far more majestic than in the upper 200s, Katherine the Great was now gliding serenely through the upper reaches of the 300s. She needed to go downtown less and less, more than content to run the firm from the apartment.

Jim was about 70 odd lbs ahead when he organised a picnic for Kate to celebrate as he put it, her first 400lb Lawful Gain. They held it in one of the lakeside gazebos in Central Park. Fitness freak cyclists nearly fell off and all the passing joggers gaped at the noisy gathering where the lightest of the happy picnickers demolishing an immense profiterole cake had to be well in excess of 250lb.

And thats about it except for a satisfying epilogue recording Jim's eventual attainment of a multi ringed 600lb plus torso and Kate barrelling through into the 500s. 

Kate exhumed some of Jims old morphs made back when they were in the 170-80s. She quite enjoyed getting dressmakers to copy some of the more outrageous of the designs Jim had fantasised for her. She would wear them where they would be most guaranteed to shock. She had the original inner tube fatman morphs Jim used to make of himself framed to hang alongside the recent portrait she commissioned of him. As one might expect the morphs all look immature compared to actual man-mountain Jim. 

They live in style with a household of servants out at a mansion on Long Island. Thats right, Kates now back in the old family home she grew up in. 

She agreed to swap her apartment with brother Ed when the recession hit and his firm went belly up as Kate liked to put it. Hed been fatally enmeshed in financial shenanigans. 

_The end_


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 17, 2009)

Fabulous story! 

Or should that be "flabulous" story?


----------

